# Suggestions appreciated



## MamaLaura (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm working on a video shoot in a few days, with a cheap 70's flick/Grindhouse theme to it. Any specific examples for inspiration would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, this is my first video shoot to be done in a dark setting. Dark club, possibly red lights and strobe lights. I'm used to shoots with fairly normal lighting - at least not dark like this. Any tips would be great!


----------



## MamaLaura (Feb 9, 2010)

Of course right after I post, I get a call from the shoot director saying we're now going for a more Cabaret look for the girls. Still, the dark setting stuff I could still use any tips for.


----------



## MamaLaura (Feb 11, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## laceface (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd apply a heavier application to ensure it shows up in that kind of lighting.


----------

